# my daughter's rabbit



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

The cat doesn't know what to make of it.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

It's probably thinking "You DO know that all rodents are incontinent, right?"


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I'll have to tell the cat that rabbits aren't classified in the rodent family anymore.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Just make sure they don't go eatin' any "jellybeans" they find :smt119:smt112


----------



## maddmatt02 (May 2, 2009)

youre lucky, my cats gotten my rats and my lizard. little bastard can get into anything, I even laid tack strips all across the lid of the rat cage and hed still just lay up there staring at them. and any rabbits he sees he goes after. so until hes gone, no other pet varieties for me, unless of course its something bigger than it, like my dog.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

A friend of mine got a rabbit for his daughter. The damn thing chewed the rubber buttons off the remote. He couldn't stand it but the child loved it so he wouldn't get rid of it. I think it knew he couldn't stand it though because it had a thing for leaving little fun beans in his flat top as well as his hard case for his electric.:anim_lol:

Every time I went over there it was another rabbit tale.:smt082 The thing mysteriously disappeared after a while though..Sad:smt083


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> The thing mysteriously disappeared after a while though..Sad:smt083


Can anyone spell DINNER!!:anim_lol:


----------



## xdshootergirl (Jun 28, 2009)

Both the bunny and cat are beautiful!


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

what a coincidence..my 14 yrs old daughter is asking (actually nagging) to have a rabbit.. She promised to take care of it and everything, which I am sure that after a week or so me and my wife will be looking after the rabbit, but that is not the problem..The problem is I am allergic to cats big time, and I am afraid that I amight be allergic to rabbits as well. Any advice.. Shall i yield to the daughter request and just take my allergy medications and get her the rabbit..What is funny is that she is convincing her 6 yrs old brother and he already bought in on the rabbit idea, and now both are nagging on my head.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I would advise against a rabbit if you are allergic to cats.

http://www.allerpet.com/products/care/care2.htm



> Proportionately, rabbits cause more allergy problems than cats.
> 
> Rabbits are very clean animals. Like cats, they groom themselves meticulously by licking their fur. Each lick of a rabbit's tongue deposits saliva on the fur, which when dry, flakes off and becomes airborne to circulate throughout the house, which is a major reason why people experience allergic reactions.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks for the info Bruce..I almost fell in that trap..


----------

